

To Subscribe Or Not Subscribe? That Is The eCommerce Question - inmygarage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/07/to-subscribe-or-unsubscribe-that-is-the-question/#prclt-d1oq6MJ3

======
damonpace
Subscribe and curate is a great model for e-commerce...but don't cram the
products down my throat. ShoeDazzle learned their lesson and switched to a
choose from curated products model instead. Keep your eye on this space, as
it's evolving rapidly as the churn gets bigger and bigger.

